# Gadzhiev / Davidenko; Symphony No. 4 / The Street Is Aroused / At The 10th Verst...



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Gadzhiev / Davidenko; Symphony No. 4 / The Street Is Aroused / At The 10th Verst / About Lenin
Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra / Fuat Mansurov

Released:
1987
Genre:
Classical
Style:
Modern
Runtime 
67 minutes

4/5


----------

